# New to ohio.



## Abspencer20 (Jan 27, 2018)

I am new to Ohio and looking for some good creeks and streams to fly fish for smallmouth in southern Ohio. Closest lake to me is lake vesuvius. Any places you suggest?


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Give us time. I think we do have some people living in Southern Ohio that can comment/ help. I live near the big water so I can't help you down there. I visited Deer Creek Lake a couple years ago and it looked pretty. Go to Ohio DNR website and they have list of rivers, lakes and maps and what species are in the lakes. 

Rickerd


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

welcome to our part of the world and the best forum around to get help. I'm over here in Indiana but love fishing erie.
sherman


----------



## bobcatbasser (Sep 20, 2014)

I don’t have experience fishing smallies on the fly that far south, but I imagine any Ohio river trib would have good numbers and size. Based on your location strom creek and ice creek would be good starting points. Google maps will help.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

Almost every one of the streams in your area are loaded with spotted bass and the rocky areas will have smallmouth. The larger streams with more hard bottom will have better smallmouth. Unfortunately given the habitat in that area the smallmouth are typically not the dominate black bass species. The hocking river, ohio brush, and paint creek are all a ways off but they are better smallies streams. The direct tribs to the ohio will get an influx of larger migratory smallies in the spring, especially those with higher gradient and more rock, you could try little scioto, it has a good mixed bag of all three black bass but spots will dominate. Raccoon creek is probably the best spotted bass stream in the state. Spots rarely get over 15in but the are a ton of fun and love flies.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

riverKing said:


> Almost every one of the streams in your area are loaded with spotted bass and the rocky areas will have smallmouth. The larger streams with more hard bottom will have better smallmouth. Unfortunately given the habitat in that area the smallmouth are typically not the dominate black bass species. The hocking river, ohio brush, and paint creek are all a ways off but they are better smallies streams. The direct tribs to the ohio will get an influx of larger migratory smallies in the spring, especially those with higher gradient and more rock, you could try little scioto, it has a good mixed bag of all three black bass but spots will dominate. Raccoon creek is probably the best spotted bass stream in the state. Spots rarely get over 15in but the are a ton of fun and love flies.


If anyone would know, it's this guy. ^^^^

I do enjoy living inside 20 minutes of Raccoon.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Damn there goes out the big secret...... hush....hush!^^
Noticed a lot more traffic on the stream last fall.

Heard of few copperheads around Raccoon also so be careful.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Scioto creek and it tribs are hotbed for all kinds of great fly fishing action so you are in good general location.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Southeast or Southwest?


----------



## Abspencer20 (Jan 27, 2018)

Pike said:


> Southeast or Southwest?


Tristate area like ironton or south point


----------



## Abspencer20 (Jan 27, 2018)

Yakphisher said:


> Scioto creek and it tribs are hotbed for all kinds of great fly fishing action so you are in good general location.


Thanks for the tip. I will try to check out those spots come spring


----------



## Abspencer20 (Jan 27, 2018)

riverKing said:


> Almost every one of the streams in your area are loaded with spotted bass and the rocky areas will have smallmouth. The larger streams with more hard bottom will have better smallmouth. Unfortunately given the habitat in that area the smallmouth are typically not the dominate black bass species. The hocking river, ohio brush, and paint creek are all a ways off but they are better smallies streams. The direct tribs to the ohio will get an influx of larger migratory smallies in the spring, especially those with higher gradient and more rock, you could try little scioto, it has a good mixed bag of all three black bass but spots will dominate. Raccoon creek is probably the best spotted bass stream in the state. Spots rarely get over 15in but the are a ton of fun and love flies.


Thank you for the tips I will try to find some good places come spring. I am from Texas so still trying to figure out the fish of the area


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

Couple of things before they all shoot me for suggesting...

First - where in TX? Lived in a few places kept a boat at Cedar Creek (SE of DFW) one season for Bass and another season at lake Granbury for striper (South of Ft Worth).

Second - Get your W VA fishing license and go fish the tailwaters of beech fork. 

This will get the bullets flying... West Virginia is much more pro (inland) fishing and manages much better than Ohio, period.

The age old issue in OH has always been cold water hatchery... Castillia is the ONLY cold water facility in the state - and that means... Both the trout and the smallmouth are there - and currently - neither is high priority inland.

My experience - If your looking for smallies - most of the SW creeks and rivers support them naturally (had a business in Dayton for 5 years - you would NOT believe what we caught out of that river that runs through downtown - exceptional for smallies). Four to six fish an hour walking and throwing a simple spinner or blade... Put a tube on and look out - good times from lowhead right downtown. LOCK YOUR CAR (its not a pleasant neighborhood) and the river is about 4' deep all the way across - but full of smallies (and I would NOT eat one if it were the last live animal)...

I've had limited exposure to most of the impoundments and rivers in Southeast OH - only the OH river and Tappan. Keep looking on here - next time post with the topic header of EXACTLY what you want...

Smallmouth steam/creek/river in Southeast OH please help... of the likes. Great site - great crowd (assuming they don't kill me for the WVa comment)...

B.good


----------



## Abspencer20 (Jan 27, 2018)

brettmansdorf said:


> Couple of things before they all shoot me for suggesting...
> 
> First - where in TX? Lived in a few places kept a boat at Cedar Creek (SE of DFW) one season for Bass and another season at lake Granbury for striper (South of Ft Worth).
> 
> ...


I am originally from north eastern Texas in texarkana. And thank you I will try wv a bit as well


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

How'd you end up in Ohio?


----------



## Abspencer20 (Jan 27, 2018)

trekker said:


> How'd you end up in Ohio?


Followed my wife up here.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Abspencer20 said:


> Followed my wife up here.


Roger that. Gotta do what ya gotta do!


----------

